# Hole In Wall Tropical Fish Tank



## Scuba2121

Hey Guys

I'm new here to the forum so thought id introduce myself.

I'm Carl, 18 from the UK. Have been keeping tropical fish now for about 10 months and love it. I have been looking for a good forum to chat on for a while now so hopefully this is it.

I just purchased my first house and the one thing i insisted on having done was a hole in the wall fish tank. So i proceeded to make a hole in the wall between my kitchen and living room.

The fish tank will be approximately 570ltrs Marine tank. First time ive ever attempted to do a marine tank

Width 1200
Height 900
Depth 530

I just wanted to let you guys no what i was doing and what your imput was on the tank. As i make further progress il post more pictures.

I was also kinda hoping you guys could post a picture of your tanks so i can get ideas on looks etc. I kind of like the looks of this tank










Equipment i plan to use
( i was advised this equipment to use)

Sump 36 x 15 x 15 x 8mm with three sections. 
1 x protien skimmer and pump. 
1 x 300W heater. 1 x ehiem 1260 return pump.
1 x 43mm holes drilled in aquarium. 
1 x 32mm tank connectors. 
1 x wier. 
Live sand/bio balls/calurpa.hyador circulation pumps
900mm T5 light unit with 100w tubes.

My BIG PROBLEM ATM 

Because the tank needs to get custom made i need to find a builder. can anyone advise me on a good builder ?

Anyway cheers guys 

Carl


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hi Carl, welcome to the forum! 18 and you've already purchased your first home?? Good for you! The best thing about owning your own home is that you can do whatever you want!

The S/W guys will be able to advise you best but I just wanted to say welcome. Looking forward to following your progress with this build.


----------



## Romad

Hi Carl.

Can't wait to see progress on your ambitious project. 

There are lots of places to see pics of everyone's tanks and fishies here on the forum. I have about 50 pics. still sitting in my digital camera that I haven't weeded through to post but will do that soon.

Just wanted to say hello and welcome. Good luck to you.


----------



## Twistersmom

Welcome to the forum Carl!


----------



## Pasfur

Did I read your equipment list correctly? Did you say that you plan to have bioballs? Also, is that a picture of your tank, or of a tank you'd like to have?


----------



## Scuba2121

Hey guys

With regards to the bio balls that's just something that i got advised on. As for what they do i don't really no lol.
If anyone could advise on a setup that would work or even provided a list of gear that i would need would appreciate it.

I wont actually buy any equipment without posting it on here as i want to be sure it would work. From what Ive seen is available on the market it would be verry easy to make a mistake and get something that is to big or to small

the answer to the other question no that isnt my tank but thats what i could only hope of getting my tank to look like 

Cheers 

Carl


----------



## Scuba2121

just a quick message having looked into what bio balls are i plan on using live rock in the stump not bio balls (Y) 

Just thought id clear that one up


----------



## teddyzaper

WELCOME! my tanks are both freshwater so i cant really help u unless u decide to change to a freshwater  just saying WELCOME!!!


----------



## Scuba2121

UPDATE:

Tomorrow the fish tank company who are going to hopefully going to be building the tank will be coming down to survey the site and design my tank (Y)

Carl


----------



## aunt kymmie

Sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## Scuba2121

Okay guys so heres the aftermath of our meeting : 



Aquarium

Custom built glass aquarium 1260mm length
500mm depth
810mm height
To include box weir either end

Lighting

Marine Lighting unit to include metal halide and marine blue lighting with timers and suspension kit

Equipment

2 internal circulation pumps
Glass filter sump box 
Ehime 5000 return pump
2 x 200w heaters
Protein skimmer
Calcium reactor
Computer PH monitor with self regulator
C02 system
UV sterilizer
Pipe work and connectors
40Kg Coral gravel
60Kg Live Fiji Rock
25Kg Marine salt
Marine Testing Kit
Magnet

Installation

Aquarium and sump installed
Commission of aquarium at later date


Total Cost £3940.00 +vat


----------



## willieturnip

Blooody hell. That's serious, real serious.

Good luck!


----------



## Scuba2121

cheers buddy 

Just hope it all goes to plan, Just want it done now lol CANT WAIT


----------



## Scuba2121

Discussion on this tank is now here

http://www.fishforum.com/starting-saltwater-aquarium/new-510-3-ltr-hole-wall-29922/#post251298

Was a more suitable place for me to put it 

Cheers Carl


----------



## Boltster

Here's a couple shots of mine. I did all the work about 2 years ago. If you have any questions about installation, maybe I can help.

Scott


----------

